# Why you don't use a Spindle Roughing Gouge on bowls



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Ran across this video, apologies if it's been posted before:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It has been but it's always worth repeating. I don't know how many damaged roughing gouges I've seen over the years from people trying to use them to rough bowls.


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't remember when I first saw this, but I can tell you that it saved me loads of headache. I would have definitely used a spindle roughing gouge, and I would have definitely paid for it... Great video. Very important.

WCT


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

What are you supposed to use instead?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Tfoster100 said:


> What are you supposed to use instead?


If this is a serious question, the answer is a bowl gouge for roughing and finishing. May be different grinds and sizes, but all should be bowl gouges. Different types of cuts may be used - pull, push, shear scrape, etc..


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.peterchild.co.uk/goug.htm


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

https://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/video/turning-gouge-primer.aspx

All you ever wanted to know:
http://www.turningtools.co.uk/wtintro/wtintro.html


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Alchymist said:


> Ran across this video, apologies if it's been posted before:


 Yep it was posted yesterday on another thread :icon_smile: ,
and no need to apologise mate , 
the lesson needs to be driven home Hard


----------



## dhh57 (Feb 17, 2014)

That is good information. I am a long time woodworker but novice turner. I was able to rescue a lathe form an auction of my uncles estate that my grandfather handmade back in the 30s. There are pictures of it in my profile under my woodworking. I have made a few things but have not yet atempted this type of turning. I am interested in turning square boxes so this is a lesson for me before I end up like that guy. Good of him to sacrafice his body for the good of us all. :laughing: Really no laughing matter but sommetimes you just have to laugh.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is my video showing the alternatives. 




Another good alternative is the Hunter Hercules


----------



## Larry S (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the videos !!!

Enjoyed the useful information !!!!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks John. Your videos teach me something every time I watch them.


----------



## RNK124 (Mar 5, 2014)

Never saw the video Thanks for posting


----------



## 20/20 (Nov 7, 2013)

I understand using a better gouge(bowl) but his catch (and bloody finger)was the result of many mistakes that "he" made not just because it was a spindle gouge. His tool rest for starters was to far away from the area being cut he was also being foolish by placing the tool against the work piece haphazardly, at one point he even had the tool dragging while barely holding it with one hand. The reason he had such a catch is because of poor tool control not solely based on what tool he where to use. I would even say he would have had the same reaction with a bowl gouge. I wonder how sharp the tool was? With this written he does make a few good points on how grain goes and what can happen when a tool hits it at certain angles. I have used a spindle gouge many times to do the type of work he did and NEVER had anything like that happen. All I could see from this demonstration was improper way to adjust tool rest and very poor tool control.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I would agree that a knowledgeable turner with skill can use just about any tool to do the job. Beginners however do all the things this guy did in his video and morel, which is why we advocate against using the roughing gouge for bowl turning. 
If you watched my video you saw that I got a small catch with the wider spindle gouge which is not far removed from the roughing gouge. I did have the tool rest close, and the tool was very sharp. This same cut is easy with a bowl gouge.


----------



## 20/20 (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree John Lucas, I was just trying to state that control and proper methods are what is important. Lets say we use the logic of _____ chainsaw cuts better then _____chainsaw, although this will hold some truth, if one does not learn the proper handling of either chainsaw they could easily wind up dead. I believe there are tools that can do jobs better, but if the operator is careless what difference does it make? Today we are talking about how much better the bowl gouge is(for this job) over the spindle gouge. Tomorrow will come along with a whole new line of tools that will make the bowl gouge look obsolete. In the year 2525 folks will be looking back at us like we we're cave men, while they're turning objects with lasers and sound beams.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

20/20 said:


> I understand using a better gouge(bowl) but his catch (and bloody finger)was the result of many mistakes that "he" made not just because it was a spindle gouge. His tool rest for starters was to far away from the area being cut he was also being foolish by placing the tool against the work piece haphazardly, at one point he even had the tool dragging while barely holding it with one hand. The reason he had such a catch is because of poor tool control not solely based on what tool he where to use. I would even say he would have had the same reaction with a bowl gouge. I wonder how sharp the tool was? With this written he does make a few good points on how grain goes and what can happen when a tool hits it at certain angles. I have used a spindle gouge many times to do the type of work he did and NEVER had anything like that happen. All I could see from this demonstration was improper way to adjust tool rest and very poor tool control.


I hazard a guess that Robbo Robertson uses tools that are sharp , even when demonstrating how catches happen .
At the 40 - 45 second mark where he manually flicks the wood at the spindle gouge we see a sharp edge take wood off the piece .
A blunt tool ? I don't think so 

Also , if you stop the video at the 39 second mark , you will see that the toolrest is at a good safe working distance from the protruding corner of the wood , 10mm maybe .
When the lathe is running and 'turning air' it does look as thought the rest is inches away from the workpiece , but that is the way of non circular work .


----------

